# 5 Gal Nano-landscape step by step



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

This is my old 5 Gal tank. I re-setup on Labor day. I just want to share idea how to make Level landscape Enjoy !!
what you need
1.Caribsea Floramax Planted Aquarium Substrate (optional okay)
2.Lava rock (optional okay you can use other rock)
3.Some plastic cards from store
4.Spray bottom
Let start
Separate Caribsea Floramax subtrate to 2 size with fruit basket( dollars store)
Then, we will have big gravel and small gravel. when you finish this let it dry under the sun.

In the tank put some lava rocks and stick different size of plastic card to hold the rocks. 

You do not have to take the plastic cards out. slowly put big gravel.put from the bottom and go up to the top.After that spray some water.

Put small gravel and spray water.

Add some stones or go pick up some cement rock from the street (pour me T T)
set up layout as you want.

Spray some water one more time and start fill water from low level.

Add more plants or anything you want ,and enjoy 

Yep these are step how to setup level landscape( I hope in English say that)
Thank you every one. if you have any comment please feel free ^^.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

This tank is cool too (Someone tank T T)


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

very nice...thank you


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks really good! I like it a lot. I can picture it filled in.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

HEHEHE thanks guys


----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

I really like how the black substrate looks against the white wall background. Good job!


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Do you think lamp table is enough to grow Grosso ??


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I really like the technique of using lava rock and discount cards to hold the soil in place. I've tried using large rocks under the sand, but eventually the eroded to expose the limestone rocks within the the design. I have an opportunity in a larger scale (300g tank) to create rolling hills and I want to try stabilization like you used. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You can cut up a plastic milk jar if you don't have the discount cards. It will bend into any shape you want.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Have you seen a net bag ? When you garlic or fruits you will have free net bags 
For a big tank like you have I think, use net bags is better than cards because the net bags is stronger than card and it has less movement than cards. You can put them on top other bags without falling apart. 
moreover, in case you take down your tank all rocks are in those bags ¯\ _(ツ)_/¯


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas. I'll give the net bag a try.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

But you still need some cards to hold first layer of substrate okay


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok. Sorta like soil stabilization and erosion control in a nano scale.


----------

